# CMH aggregate



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Anybody knows what was the aggregate for admission in mbbs last year in CMH Lahore.


----------



## ajlal rehman (Oct 11, 2012)

82%:cool!:


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't think they tell the real figures to anybody. About shalamar, they told me their merit was 82% last year, but different people say they told them different merits. I think same would be the case here with CMH.


----------

